# sprintail mites



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Is there a way to salvage my cultures? Ive tried the fridge method overnight for two days and killed a number of springtails. I can count about 20-25 red/brown mites on each lid. Do the eggs or adults float?


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

??, I have springtails ready to either be fed to hungry mouths or to start new cultures...


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Your best bet is to get some of that anti-mite powder or shelf paper. Otherwise you'll have to trash the culture and start over.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have some brownish mights that are living mutuallistically with my springtails. They haven't decreased my production at all. I think mites are just something that happens to mature cultures. I personally don't see them as a threat, but I am sure it depends on the species of mites. Have your cultures not been producing as well? or did you just notice mites and figure you should get rid of them???

Ed Parker


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

I also see mites from time to time in with my springtails. No problem. Frogs like them too!
Has your springtail culture crashed? If not, don't worry, be happy


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I just dealt with fruitfly mites and just expected the same outcome. I have had small white mites in there before, but I always heard that the red mite affected springtails. I just started to notice their numbers increasing and thought I should do something. I wont trash them yet, I just dont want a huge mite population again.


----------

